# Bassmasters Elite Series tagging fish.



## TritonBill (Apr 9, 2004)

I think it's pretty neat how on the ESPN BassMasters Elite series coverage they take a few moment and tell about the fish that they've caught a few weeks prior, then tagged with some signal emitting tag (similiar or maybe a GPS signal) and plot their migration paths. Anyone else think this is cool? I think it could end up providing some good scientific data in the long run. I'm sure this isn't totally new tech but atleast is something the public can catch a glimpse of on TV.

I was surprised how far the one 3.5lb largemouth had travelled at Santee Cooper after they released it. It was atleast 3 1/2 miles or more if I remember right and it ended up in a bay that was in the 63 degree mark all the way from the other side of the lake.


----------



## CShaver8 (Jul 12, 2005)

Yep, it is definantly a plus.......

I cant belive John Crews caught one of the tagged bass.....In a lake that big, the chances are sooooo small. Did he get a bonus for catching the fish?


----------



## newbuckeye (Feb 6, 2006)

maybe that will answer some questions and settle some disputes on the thread that team boatboys put up about skeeter... Sounds like a good deal to me. I seen a thing on infisherman about an eye that traveled 30 some miles down river.


----------



## whitebass (Apr 18, 2004)

That has to be the best thing as fisherman we can see. To know that a bass travels so far from a spot and for what reason ? This is great I can't wait to see what they comeup with next.
B


----------

